# Eye Test



## RollaJohn (Oct 25, 2008)

For those who depend on the 'Magic Eyeball method' of doing some of their layout work, here is a little test that demonstrates how close to accurate is the eyeball. I ran across this on a woodworking site but it still applies to others who do layout. 

http://woodgears.ca/eyeball/.


----------



## rake60 (Oct 25, 2008)

That's an interesting test.

I'll ignore the fact that my wife is better at it than me...  :

Rick


----------



## zeusrekning (Oct 25, 2008)

Your inaccuracy by category:

Parallelogram 7.1 2.8 6.0 
Midpoint 5.1 4.0 2.2 
Bisect angle 3.8 2.1 1.7 
Triangle center 2.1 2.5 6.0 
Circle center 7.8 2.8 4.5 
Right angle 4.6 0.7 1.4 
Convergence 1.0 10.2 5.1 


Average error:  3.98  (lower is better) 

That was pretty cool. By the 3rd round impatiance had set in.


----------



## kellswaterri (Oct 25, 2008)

VERY good...I do not need to change my specs just yet... ;D


----------



## Kludge (Oct 25, 2008)

Speaking of eye tests, when I went in to renew my HI drivers license last year, I told the clerk I didn't need an eye test - I managed to tag three pedestrians, four cars and a fire hydrant on the way in. An HPD cop standing near by asked which eye I had closed at the time. I told him I had both closed. He turned to the clerk and told her to fail me - the minimum required pedestrians under those conditions is five.

God, I love Hawaii!

BEst regards,

Kludge


----------



## CrewCab (Oct 25, 2008)

Kludge  said:
			
		

> He turned to the clerk and told her to fail me



That's tough .............. anyway, next year you know the drill 

CC


----------



## Kludge (Oct 25, 2008)

CrewCab  said:
			
		

> That's tough .............. anyway, next year you know the drill



I wonder if I get extra points for tagging an HPD cruiser ... I'll have to check on that. ;D

BEst regards,

Kludge

PS: My score on the first trial was 8.94. I'll go back when my hands aren't shaking so bad and the mouse button gets released too early.


----------



## Maryak (Oct 25, 2008)

Results,

Your inaccuracy by category:

Parallelogram	7.3	3.6	2.2
Midpoint	7.1	6.1	1.0
Bisect angle	5.0	0.1	7.0
Triangle center	41.6	6.1	11.2
Circle center	3.0	3.0	4.0
Right angle	16.8	7.6	13.1
Convergence	13.0	12.2	9.1

Average error:  8.58  (lower is better)

Don't know about new glasses - think new eyes might be a better option ???


----------



## CrewCab (Oct 25, 2008)

Your inaccuracy by category:

Parallelogram	6.1	7.1	5.4
Midpoint	3.2	7.8	6.3
Bisect angle	8.2	2.8	1.5
Triangle center	15.5	1.3	10.7
Circle center	8.1	4.5	0.0
Right angle	1.9	1.9	4.9
Convergence	6.3	9.2	2.0

Average error:  5.46  (lower is better)



Think I need to have my glasses checked 

CC


----------



## steamboatmodel (Oct 25, 2008)

Your inaccuracy by category:

Parallelogram 5.1 ---- ---- 
Midpoint 2.0 ---- ---- 
Bisect angle 2.7 ---- ---- 
Triangle center 7.7 ---- ---- 
Circle center 8.5 ---- ---- 
Right angle 1.9 ---- ---- 
Convergence 5.0 ---- ---- 


Average error:  4.70  (lower is better) 

Regards,
Gerald


----------



## RollaJohn (Oct 25, 2008)

It is time to admit to my results at the test. My results include one really bad try at finding the center of the line. I tried to pull a fast one and stretched the line way off to the side making a long pointed V. This was a big mistake, it said I only missed the center by some 60+ units (color me sad) After that I settled down and didn't try any more tricks and ended up with a 6.6 score. I'm afraid to try the test again because even without making this mistake I'd probably do worse and that would just make me feel bad.


----------



## rake60 (Oct 25, 2008)

My best has been 6.1 

I don't feel too bad about that.
My 70 year old mother was here tonight and her best was only 6.5!

I think I need therapy! LOL

Rick


----------



## baldrocker (Oct 25, 2008)

Kludge
Highest points score is for tagging a blind lady being helped across the road by a boy scout.
extra points for the guide dog.
This post is anonymouse


----------



## doubleboost (Oct 25, 2008)

NEED A NEW MOUSE


----------



## jack404 (Oct 25, 2008)

Your inaccuracy by category:

Parallelogram 6.3 3.2 0.0 
Midpoint 1.4 5.8 4.1 
Bisect angle 9.4 1.0 1.9 
Triangle center 1.5 1.1 0.6 
Circle center 1.4 7.2 2.0 
Right angle 0.2 0.5 0.5 
Convergence 6.3 0.0 6.3 


Average error: 2.89 (lower is better) 

needs a timer but a cool game


----------



## Tin Falcon (Oct 25, 2008)

'Mrs. Falcon' here.

Rick, Tin CANNOT ignore the fact that HIS wife did better, cuz I'm here to tell it! He (conveniently?) doesn't remember his exact score - and mine wasn't that great really, at 5.20 (third try). BUT, he does acknowledge that I did better than he did.


----------



## rake60 (Oct 25, 2008)

Tin Falcon  said:
			
		

> 'Mrs. Falcon' here.
> 
> Rick, Tin CANNOT ignore the fact that HIS wife did better, cuz I'm here to tell it! He (conveniently?) doesn't remember his exact score - and mine wasn't that great really, at 5.20 (third try). BUT, he does acknowledge that I did better than he did.




Congrats Mrs. Falcon! :bow:

I'd say you are in the running for the top 5.

I would have done better but as doubleboost said, I also need a new mouse!
The sun glaring through the window moments before my wife tried it was also 
a disadvantage for me. I must also add the worries of the global economy was
weighing very heavily on my mind at the time.

_*(Help me out here guys, I'm running out of excuses! LOL)*_

Rick


----------



## jack404 (Oct 25, 2008)

[size=36pt]*GO*   Mrs Falcon


----------



## Kludge (Oct 25, 2008)

doubleboost  said:
			
		

> NEED A NEW MOUSE



See the above post. BR has one named Anon. Y. :big:


----------



## tel (Oct 25, 2008)

Your inaccuracy by category:

Parallelogram	4.2	15.0	11.0
Midpoint	4.5	5.0	0.0
Bisect angle	0.4	1.8	2.9
Triangle center	5.0	10.1	0.5
Circle center	1.0	7.2	7.2
Right angle	4.0	0.9	5.6
Convergence	13.3	3.2	1.0

Average error:  4.94  (lower is better)


----------



## Kludge (Oct 25, 2008)

baldrocker  said:
			
		

> Highest points score is for tagging a blind lady being helped across the road by a boy scout.
> extra points for the guide dog.



How about if the dog winds up quite alive and intact in the Jeep with me? Sorry - I love dogs and prefer their company over people.



> This post is anonymouse



Glad to meet ya, Anon. ;D

BEst regards,

Kludge


----------



## tel (Oct 25, 2008)

Marginally better on the second try





Your inaccuracy by category:

Parallelogram	10.8	4.0	5.8
Midpoint	4.2	0.0	7.1
Bisect angle	0.6	1.9	1.4
Triangle center	18.4	3.6	3.2
Circle center	1.4	2.0	4.5
Right angle	0.3	2.5	1.9
Convergence	7.1	4.5	3.6

Average error:  4.23  (lower is better)


----------



## Kludge (Oct 25, 2008)

Tin Falcon  said:
			
		

> 'Mrs. Falcon' here.



Now you know another reason why I'm not attached - no sweet (but adequately feisty) young thing peeking over _MY_ shoulder to mess up my imaculate image. ;D

So, Tinette, when are you going to 'fess up and admit you want to be an engine builder too? Even better, when are you going to be fighting Tin for shop time? ;D

BEst regards,

Kludge


----------



## Tin Falcon (Oct 25, 2008)

Okay, Gentlemen......... I can handle the 'Mr. Falcon'-given moniker of 'Mrs. Falcon' - but not 'Tinette'. Eeewwwee!

If you look closely in the included photo, you will see 'Rosie'. You guessed it; she's the pretty pink, heart-shaped one right in the middle. Yes, I'll admit, Tin and 'the boy' had to help here and there, with me being a rookie in the shop and a show (Cabin Fever 2006, I think) looming all too quickly. But I did do most of the work, and designed it as well (with technical advice from Tin.). 

As to your 'excuses' Rick............... sigh!!

'Mrs. Falcon'


----------



## Kludge (Oct 25, 2008)

Tin Falcon  said:
			
		

> Okay, Gentlemen......... I can handle the 'Mr. Falcon'-given moniker of 'Mrs. Falcon' - but not 'Tinette'. Eeewwwee!



Note to self: "Tinette" is a non-starter and may wind up being sufficient cause for me to hide. ;D



> But I did do most of the work, and designed it as well (with technical advice from Tin.).



Okay, that was 2006. This is 2008 and it's coming to a fast end. BEsides, so far as I can tell, this place is completely devoid of ladies to keep the guys (myself included) in line and on their toes. You've got a shop & a couple of on-site instructors so go for it!

BEst regards,

Kludge


----------



## rake60 (Oct 25, 2008)

I say: Welcome to HMEM Mrs. Falcon! 

Rick


----------



## Tin Falcon (Oct 25, 2008)

This pic - Tin posted a cropped version earlier in the 'What do you look like' thread - shows our display at Rough & Tumble in Aug 2008. 'Rosie' is in her usual spot, but on the main table, right in front, is 'Catherine'. She is basically a 'turbine' engine. Air comes in through a fitting in the bottom, and out again through canted holes, also in the bottom. She spins like the carousel she is when she's running. Tin helped me again, but the design idea was mine, including creating the three-step base, putting her on 'grass' (scrap of indoor/outdoor rug), and surrounding her with a fence and removable sections of chain. 'Catherine' needs tweaking, as she wobbles a bit and uses too much air as a result (hat bushing not dead center; shoulda done the eye test first........). 

Mrs. Falcon


----------



## wareagle (Oct 25, 2008)

We need more Mrs. Falcons! Bring 'em on!! 

And yes, Welcome to HMEM Mrs. Falcon!!


----------



## Kludge (Oct 25, 2008)

wareagle  said:
			
		

> We need more Mrs. Falcons! Bring 'em on!!



Isn't that bigamy? ;D

And I add to the welcomes, Mrs Falcon. We need a lot more like you to join up.

Best regards,

Kludge


----------



## baldrocker (Oct 25, 2008)

Welcome Mrs Falcon.
About time we had some class on this site.
BR
Kludge
See the above post. BR has one named Anon. Y
 :big: :big:


----------

